
Raining Frogs - urbit
https://medium.com/@IsaacSimpson/raining-frogs-372315b3cd2d#.8ote7j2qb
======
ThrowAway123543
Could you _please_ make a throwaway account for this shit? How can you be
smart enough to write your own OS and yet dumb enough to not realize that the
#1 impediment to Urbit's adoption is your political blogging?

I say this as a supporter, a star owner, someone who wants urbit to succeed:
please stop giving ammunition to those whose job it is to farm pageviews by
identifying right-wing bogeymen for the internet to hate. Honestly, I have
nothing against you or your politics. (Nothing for them, either.) We've
emailed, I think you're perfectly decent and that the slanders against you are
slanderous. In a just world, people ( _especially_ HN commenters) would judge
you by the product, not your blog. But in this world, shit like this post
makes me think Urbit's best chance for widespread adoption is for some rando
with a decent CS pedigree and blandly-inoffensive politics to hard-fork it.

/rant

~~~
aethertron
He does it deliberately to scare away the normies. What other interpretation
of this behaviour makes more sense?

